# Balla Country



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Im so excited, Dana got me my very own 10 gal tank and I already know exactly what Im gonna do with it. Im thinkin...............very earthy tones; brown or maybe even like a rusted color to brick sand, yes definatly sand............1 or two pieces of good aquatic wood and planted all to hell. With nothin but Balla Sharks!!!!!!:twisted:


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

bala sharks need like a 75 gallon tank because they can grow to over a foot long


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

not in a 10 gal - at least not for very long!

tank idea sounds nice though


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

And, make sure you "cycle" it.


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

been cycling for about 48 hours now


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

bala sharks are a definate no no. bala sharks need to be kept in schools, and can grow to a foot long. meaning 75 gallons MINIMUM. a 10 gallon will last them a very short time indeed. If you're going with earthy tones, i think a school of tetras would look very nice.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Dana and Jay said:


> been cycling for about 48 hours now


What cycling method are you using? Fishless???


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

ron v said:


> What cycling method are you using? Fishless???


got 1 angel in there now


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cycling will take about 4-6 weeks to complete

poor angel..


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Been doing some reaserch, I think that maybe a good alternative might be a Red Tail Black Shark with my original theme. Possibly with a couple of Clown Loaches for company.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

You need to do even more research, because that won't work either. There aren't any sharks or fish that are called sharks that will fit in a 10 gallon. Clown loaches get huge and need to be kept in schools also. They get big slowly, but they still shouldn't be in a 10 gallon even when they are young. Why don't you consider some of the smaller danios (zebra, leapord, pearl), barbs (gold, cherry), livebearers (guppies, platies, or dwarf livebearers), *or* tetras (neon, lemon, black neon)?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Dana and Jay said:


> Been doing some reaserch, I think that maybe a good alternative might be a Red Tail Black Shark with my original theme. Possibly with a couple of Clown Loaches for company.


Why don't you try something a little smaller? All the fish you mentioned all gow to massive sizes.
try what Lidia says. Things around danio and tetra size are more ideal for your tank. So no big gouramis, angels and things like that.
Try buying them in schools too. maybe go and buy 7 danios one day and then 7 tetras the next once your tank's more mature. Don't buy too many fish at once or you'll overload your filter bioload. As long as you stick to relativley small fish you should be fine.


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

OK, I got it. I was at the LFS today and saw some Black Phantom Tetras, They look like Balla Sharks but smaller and not so stream-lined, good pick, yes?!?! I'm getting exited now because due to all the wonderful advice and cautionary statements given by all you knowledgabe people, I can finally make my vision a reality!

BTW. How many should I purchase for my first level of stock. My larger angel has been in the tank for approx. 48 hours, just the fish, nothing else. And he'll be leaving as soon as put in the new fish.

Thanx guys
-J


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I think you should finish the "cycle" first.


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

March 7, 06

Purchased 6 Serpae Tetras and 1 Rainbow Shark. May be a large bio-load but im willing to see what happens. The tetras started schooling as soon as they hit the tank. and the shark loves his new hiding places.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Is the angel still in the tank?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The shark will out grow that tank, mine was a good 6-8 inches long very thick body and was very territorial. Chased fish around all the time and that was in a 55g.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Doesn't it say about 3 times in the above posts " sharks will not fit in your tank?"

I also agree with that. A lot do stay small(rainbows and red tails), usually stay at 4 inches, others get a little bigger. Although they are sort of a smaller fish they need a lot of swimming space.

Also tetras for your tank is sort of a bad statement. There are plenty of tetras that won't be good in a 10 gallon. Serpaes IME need a little bit bigger tank. If they seem to do very well though I say go for it, but if it' was me i'd put them in a bigger tank.


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Hard to get a good pic of my Serpaes, they are so lively and active.










My Rainbow, he's about 2" long










The Rainbow has set himself up a little perimiter. He keeps to himself except for feeding time. And the Serpaes are great fish always plaing around and chasing eachother. Never a dull mooment in this "Perfect 10"


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

you're really ignoring everyone's posts...


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh well mabey he will learn some day.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Dana and Jay you need to listen to us. Just because a fish is small now does not mean it will be good. You really should read what these people who have experience have to say. YOUR SHARK WILL NOT FIT IN YOUR TANK!!!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> you're really ignoring everyone's posts...


Apparently so...


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

ok ok, down the tiolette he goes!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

wtf? this guy is being a real [email protected]


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Dont flush it you idiot!!!!!( I know its not nice) Dont kill it give it to a friend or a pet store!!!!!!!


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Dana and Jay said:


> ok ok, down the tiolette he goes!


It was a joke, wheres your sense of humor!:roll:


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Okay well dont scare me like that LOL But you should still find somewhere to give the sharl too. Or better yet get a bigger tank!!!:-o


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Whatever, they're happy, they told me so...


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

HA u say that now but wait until the shark feels at home he wont want company


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Just wait and you will find a great big bala shark on your floor one day.


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

They all get along just fine, the rainbow chills out in the cave part of the wood, venturing out from time to time. The Serpeas and the Rainbow compleatly ignore eachother, as if neitherone exists to the other.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

(sighs) i give it a month until u notice either a dead tetra or shark ...or they will be chasign each other and then after that u will notice nipped fins like really bad nipped fins.


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't understand why you are all being so negative. We came on this forum to seek advice, not criticizim. We do appreciate all of the feed you all give us, but we aren't telling you how to keep your fish. We aren't ignoring the feedback, we're just not able to change the situation right now. I hope you all understand, I know everyone has started somewhere before, this is where we are right now.

-D


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Dana and Jay said:


> I don't understand why you are all being so negative. We came on this forum to seek advice, not criticizim. We do appreciate all of the feed you all give us, but we aren't telling you how to keep your fish. We aren't ignoring the feedback, we're just not able to change the situation right now. I hope you all understand, I know everyone has started somewhere before, this is where we are right now.
> 
> -D


Don't take offence, OK, some people were a bit off hand, and I'll apologize for that, however people are just trying to do their best for your fish. Your fish tank isn't a serious problem at the moment, but just give it a few months. If I was you I'll take the shark back to the lfs when ever you next visit the store, but there's no need to rush, as they're not the fastest growing fish.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

ALFA WOLF said:


> (sighs) i give it a month until u notice either a dead tetra or shark ...or they will be chasign each other and then after that u will notice nipped fins like really bad nipped fins.


I don't think there was any need to say this, as it's quite unlikely.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

All we're saying is that you need to think ahead a little bit. Thats a big part determining what fish are going to go in anybody's tank.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

can some1 say.....uh.... new tank syndrone? (thats not it)

how many fish dye sofar?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

yeah, that was unnecessary. especially since this thread is almost 3 months old....


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

sorry scub, slow on this section


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

That's alright, we've all dug up old threads before.lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

How are the fish now dana and jay?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

this guy needs a 29g.


hey i got 2 29's!
with stand.

interested?

one of them just needs water and to be cycled and it will be fish ready.
comes with everything.
2nd tank could be anything of your choice.


----------



## greggolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Sir or ma'am Your killing precious animals. Please for their sake dont do this. first of all GET IT CYCLED.2nd get those fish back in the store. you are limited to small fish in 10 gallon range, dont excceed that. Listen a nice pair is a flock of guppies or tetras, also the angel gotta go. if you did not know an angel is a tropical which should be kept with bigger fish and since you have a ten gallon you cannot habour this tropical fish. Stick with schooling fish, small. Once again guppies and tetras are beatiful addition to a small tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

The original thread is a year old.  Haven't seen this person around in awhile.


----------

